# Yay Racer!!!



## eusty

Woohoo well done Racer (and you!) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

congratulations!


----------



## Suddenly

Great job Racer, you handsome devil!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Poolann, that's great. You got a beautiful rosette to remember this by as well. A 93 for a novice score is nothing to sneeze at either. I recently was looking at Lily's old rally scores. We started with some scores in the 90s and then promptly took a downward turn when we were getting through RA and RE. When we got to RAE our scores started to go back up and be consistent. Racer looks very handsome and happy to be with you for that nice picture too.


----------



## Lou

Congratulations!!!! 
Lookin' good too!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

So excited for you both!


----------



## poolann

lily cd re said:


> Poolann, that's great. You got a beautiful rosette to remember this by as well. A 93 for a novice score is nothing to sneeze at either. I recently was looking at Lily's old rally scores. We started with some scores in the 90s and then promptly took a downward turn when we were getting through RA and RE. When we got to RAE our scores started to go back up and be consistent. Racer looks very handsome and happy to be with you for that nice picture too.


Thanks Lily. I adore him! His novice scores have been higher than both of my shepherds. All I would like to have tomorrow is him staying in the ring & not taking the jump 3 or 4 times. Silly agility dogs 

I also hope that one day we will do as well as you & Lily!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Well done, Racer!


----------



## lily cd re

poolann said:


> Thanks Lily. I adore him! His novice scores have been higher than both of my shepherds. All I would like to have tomorrow is him staying in the ring & not taking the jump 3 or 4 times. Silly agility dogs
> 
> I also hope that one day we will do as well as you & Lily!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


poolann, the first time I went into advanced, Lily sat next to me at the start sign which was very close to the open entry into the ring. I said forward and she went backwards right out of the ring! I didn't even have time to see jumping back and forth over the jump, something else I could have envisioned. Then there was the advanced course with the offset figure eight where one of the distractions was about 6 or 8 tennis balls glued together in a pyramid shape. I've seen it since with the same judge, but the first time she saw those tennis balls she left me and went flying over to see if she could pick one up. She dropped the whole thing pretty fast when she realized that it was all or none and she did come back with a lot of coaxing, but I asked to be excused since I could see she only had eyes for those balls....We've had our rocky moments. The key is to remember to have fun with Racer and if people give you funny looks after he does antics, just tell them it is a poodle thing. I say the nursery rhyme "there was a little girl who had a little curl right in the middle of her forehead. When she was good she was very very good and when she was bad she was horrid!," all while pointing at my silly funny spoo.


----------



## poolann

Haven't heard that rhyme in ages but yes it applies lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

poolann said:


> Haven't heard that rhyme in ages but yes it applies lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is my Lily in spades. She is a fabulous wonderful dog whose nickname is Mischievous, or as BF is currently calling her Lilith (since he saw something on the history channel about "banned from the bible"). He has decided she is an evil temptress for Peeves! :wink::wink:


----------



## poolann

Great day today! He did what I had hoped for & got a q...gravy. I was a nervous wreck & apparently it showed. I have not watched the video yet but I'm sure you can hear it too. I will get them uploaded in a bit. For now we are relaxing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Will work for dinosaurs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

http://youtu.be/XKFGBDv4_M8

This is his last AKC novice Q


----------



## patk

yaaaay! thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## poolann

His first AKC advanced Q. I was so nervous lol. A friend of mine says if you're not nervous it is time to stop because it is no longer fun. It has been a long time since my nerves have been that bad though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbviw0Tg80&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DreamAgility

Anna, you both are truly wonderful in the ring together! You really didn't do all that badly at all, he actually looks distracted by something outside the ring. Cheers to many more wonderful successful shows to come!


----------



## CT Girl

You do look wonderful in the ring tomorrow. A lot of hustle and bustle going on but both of you handled it beautifully.


----------



## lily cd re

poolann said:


> His first AKC advanced Q. I was so nervous lol. A friend of mine says if you're not nervous it is time to stop because it is no longer fun. It has been a long time since my nerves have been that bad though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbviw0Tg80&feature=youtu.be


You did fine! I don't usually get nervous anymore for rally, but I am a bit nervous about tomorrow. I have to remind myself to have fun first and then be pleased with whatever our placement is.


----------



## poolann

CT Girl said:


> You do look wonderful in the ring tomorrow. A lot of hustle and bustle going on but both of you handled it beautifully.


You can hear a lady in the background talking about a foundation bitch. Us dog people throw around bitch all the time but at least we use it in context. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Racer finished his URO1 today. 4th place with a score of 91 after knocking down a sign. We didn't win the beauty contest though so no UCh yet. Oh well we will try again tomorrow & start the journey for URO2


We shared steak tonight 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Well this has been a great weekend! Racer finished his URO1 yesterday & today he finished his UCh & got his first URO2 leg in spite of mom messing up 2 signs. I just got turned around & did a 270 instead of a 360 then followed it up with a 360 instead of an about turn Oy Vey! He had a very respectable 93 & a first place. The lost points were completely mine lol

:bounce:


----------



## DreamAgility

Yay!!! Congrats! Will you be getting a picture?


----------



## patk

congratulations! i don't know all the terminology, but i know you done good! keep it up!


----------



## poolann

DreamAgility said:


> Yay!!! Congrats! Will you be getting a picture?


Of course I did lol. I pick it up tomorrow. I will try to post it online before I leave the show site. they have free wi-fi there.


----------



## poolann

patk said:


> congratulations! i don't know all the terminology, but i know you done good! keep it up!


Thank you! Basically he got his UKC championship, his first level in UKC rally title & his first Q towards his second UKC rally title. They need 3 Q's for each rally title until you get up to the top level & then you need more than 3 but I'm not exactly sure how many. I will worry about that when we get there.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Congratulations! :cheers2:What a great winning weekend, which did justice to the great grooming job you did on him. (Not to mention all the training!!)  I'll be watching for his Championship photo. Celebrate BIG!


----------



## poolann

Thanks Chagall's Mom! We split a 16oz bone in NY strip last night & I let him have the bone too lol. Tonight I met some friends at Cracker Barrel so he's had a few pieces of chicken fried steak (I know probably not good for him) & I let him crunch up a water bottle.


----------



## poolann

Racer's Total Dog award for yesterday for



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Awesome photo of your awesome boy! Racer looks quite pleased with himself. As he should be.


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations on the championship and the start on URO2! That is an awesome rosette. You need a trophy room.


----------



## poolann

http://geraldo.smugmug.com/Other-12...97294_JPxBkm#!i=3180878251&k=DrzgWVt&lb=1&s=A

This is a very dramatic picture of a left finish caught at the beginning. The clowns just make me smile & laugh!


----------



## lily cd re

Love that picture poolann. I get a little nervous when I see that grin. Does it mean Lily is just having a great time working or does she have a zoom around the ring in mind? Actually I really haven't had the zoomies in a super long time, instead now she wants to go flirt with the judge (hoping for pets).


----------



## poolann

Our first agility match today went well. As silly as he was overall it was a great first outing.

Walk to the ring








Waiting








And we're off!








Not sure I like this dogwalk...you're too far ahead!








Now I've got it!








I like the teeter this week!


----------



## poolann

I got this!








WooHooo!!! Tunnel!!!
























I didn't come to mom so she started walking off















But we made up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Great pictures!!!!! How is your knee holding up? Be careful!


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> Great pictures!!!!! How is your knee holding up? Be careful!


Thanks for asking. It feels great! I do get the occasional loud pop when the pressure builds up but that feels really good too lol

You can really see the torque agility people put on their knees as I'm doing a cross in the tunnel sequence.


----------



## LEUllman

OMG, that has to be one of the coolest grooms I have seen. So hip! He looks like one of those vintage china poodles from the 60s.


----------



## poolann

LEUllman said:


> OMG, that has to be one of the coolest grooms I have seen. So hip! He looks like one of those vintage china poodles from the 60s.


I had one of those china poodles growing up. I think it was actually my grandmother's at one point. I have no idea if my mom still has it lol


----------



## DreamAgility

He is soooo cute and you both look like you're having a blast!! I wish I could have come, but we had A LOT of family come in tonight and I had choir. Mayb next time. But It looks like you guys got some good practice in outside of SP in prepartion for upcoming trials. Are you entered inthe golden trial October 17-19?


----------



## poolann

DreamAgility said:


> He is soooo cute and you both look like you're having a blast!! I wish I could have come, but we had A LOT of family come in tonight and I had choir. Mayb next time. But It looks like you guys got some good practice in outside of SP in prepartion for upcoming trials. Are you entered inthe golden trial October 17-19?


I am entered but only on Sunday. I plan on hitting the match on Sat there first.


----------



## DreamAgility

Oh darn. Im only entered friday and saturday. I'll miss your company!


----------



## lily cd re

Great pics poolann! I think we have the same knee brace BTW. And I think Racer's groom looks great, wrong style for Lily, but fab on him.


----------



## poolann

So today we attended the local AKC rally trial & won the advanced A class with a 99. Woohoo! Proud of my boy!


----------



## Chagall's mom

CONGRATULATIONS!:cheers2: That is positively EXCELLENT!:whoo: Super proud of the pair of you!roud:


----------



## hopetocurl

poolann said:


> So today we attended the local AKC rally trial & won the advanced A class with a 99. Woohoo! Proud of my boy!



That is awesome!!


----------



## lily cd re

And you told me you were worried! I hope it was a nice course.


----------



## poolann

It was a nice course. Minimum number of advanced signs & it flowed well.


----------



## lily cd re

Isn't it funny how some courses are better for small dogs and others for big dogs?

Our courses Friday were good, but tough. Both started with a stationary exercise about five feet from the start line.


----------



## poolann

I love my dog but he embarrassed me today. The run was going well until he got the zoomies. I should have realized something was wrong but he promptly stopped & pooped in the ring. Oh well I'm well overdue to be nq for fouling a ring. Sh*t happens lol


----------



## poolann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRbP3CwQHP4

The judge didn't deduct enough points for the first run but hey I sure wasn't going to tell her. You can see on the sidestep right that he did it behind the sign & not in front. Totally my fault for crowding the sign but I was trying to avoid him taking the jump a second time.


----------



## Chagall's mom

You are wise to "enjoy the journey"! I've seen this faux pas in the ring before, the memory of it will fade. But you'll always have a good story to tell.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a great video! Hahahaha! Yup......it happens!
I'm just always amazed with all you 'Agility' people anyway, it's always so fascinating to me how you can get your dogs to do it all!!!!


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a great video! Hahahaha! Yup......it happens!
> I'm just always amazed with all you 'Agility' people anyway, it's always so fascinating to me how you can get your dogs to do it all!!!!


Thanks! This is actually rally obedience. Agility is next weekend. His first real trial on Sunday. I hope it's not raining so he can take care of business BEFORE we're in the ring


----------



## lily cd re

Oopsie Racer! Who was the first judge? I couldn't tell, but the second judge is one of my favorites. I always enjoy showing to both Jon and his wife Carol.


----------



## poolann

lily cd re said:


> Oopsie Racer! Who was the first judge? I couldn't tell, but the second judge is one of my favorites. I always enjoy showing to both Jon and his wife Carol.


I finally got a minute to look Catherine. The judge on the first day was Aimee Kincaid.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks I've never shown to her and definitely didn't recognize her.


----------



## poolann

She was nice but I might have felt differently if I were showing in Adv B. She seemed to get heavier with the pen in those classes. Maybe I just thought that. I have to say in my classes there was a 96 that took second, an 88 for third, 74 for fourth & an nq. It's just that when I watched my run on video I saw several places where I would have taken points off. I guess it's good I'm not a judge lol


----------



## lily cd re

I've had more than a few times where I thought I should have been scored lower and also any number of times where I thought I should have been scored higher. I guess it all comes out in the wash. I don't really think the scoring in the B classes should be with a sharper pencil though. The exercises are what they are and in all judging the judge is supposed to be comparing the performance to their mental picture of a flawless performance.


----------



## poolann

Yes based on the spread between scores in A I think she probably judged them the same. Or, maybe she just likes poodles lol


----------

